# Holding Fry



## mblue833 (Mar 19, 2007)

My guppy has gone squarish and you can even see the fry at the canal. But she is refusing to give birth. I have tons of plants and hiding places. The main diffrence right now is I am treating an outbreak of ick with heat and salt. I have at least another week of higher than normal temps and salt. Would she be able to hold out that long?

mem


----------



## s10fishguy (Mar 3, 2007)

ok i strongly recomend getting a breeder net just incase of birth i am raising alot of fry now and that was the first place they were in then i removed mom and the lil guys just took off the heat and salt is a good way to treat ich btw its the oldest way and prolly works the best


----------



## Cichlidsrule (Nov 8, 2006)

I take it you've removed the ich fish? If you haven't, do that. Don't worry about the salt-- guppies are actually very hardy when it comes to the salt treatment, they can stand quite a bit. Check the pH (you can do that using cabbage water, I have instructions at the DIY section here), ammonia level, nitrate level, etc. If you want to use meds, you can find a lot of OTC ones at your local pet store (e. g. IchX, Ich Clear, PimaFix). I've heard you shouldn't use ich medicine with heat, but everyone I've talked to says that's all right.

Hope that helps!


----------



## mblue833 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Holding fry*



Cichlidsrule said:


> I take it you've removed the ich fish?
> Hope that helps!


Well, there were several with ick and it was just better to treat the whole tank. She finally did drop about a week after I wrote this. I had 3 drop one right after the other in days. So far moms are holding up. Sadly, I was unable to remove fry from any but the first batch. I got about 15 so it is not too bad. Ty both for trying to help me.

Mem


----------



## guppyart (Jan 22, 2005)

Hi mem.
I would recommend that you get a second tank setup, just a small one like 5g-10g.
and use that for a drop tank, so that when you notice a female about to drop you put her in that tank.
Plant the tank heavily so that the fry have places to hide that way you will get more fry and not have adults eating them right aways


----------



## mblue833 (Mar 19, 2007)

*thanks*

TY guppyart. I have started doing that. On a side note, is there any type of astroturf or other fake grass that could be put down on the bottom of the tank to give babies a good hiding place?

mem


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2007)

guppies fry like to go to the top, so put some floating plastic plants in th tank


----------



## mblue833 (Mar 19, 2007)

*Thanks*



eon17 said:


> guppies fry like to go to the top, so put some floating plastic plants in th tank


Ty to everyone. I have done some changes and now have some fry. Sadly, moms are that great at surviving the birthing. I am hoping with me raising the fry to adults, I will have healthier fish and better fry and moms. Time will tell. Again, ty.

Mem


----------

